# April 1 Bloomington Bike Swap (Bloomington, IN)



## Iverider (Mar 9, 2017)

It's no joke! The Bloomington Bike Swap will be held April 1 at 1200 S Morton St. in Beautiful Bloomington, Indiana. Bring stuff to sell if you like, or bring cash and buy bicycles, bicycle parts or bicycle oriented items. Bring your own tables and shelter if you require them. All types of bicycles welcome! Classic or Modern, new or used. This is a FREE Event. No fee to vend, no admission to attend. The weather is warming up and cycling season will be here before you know it. Clean out your stash and lets make this a great swap!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Mar 11, 2017)

I will be there and will bring some balloon and prewar bikes and parts! See you on the 1st.


----------



## pattherat (Mar 31, 2017)

Planning to be there, bringing my 39 Hawthorn to look for parts.
Pat M.


----------



## Iverider (Mar 31, 2017)

Awesome! See you there!


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 1, 2017)

any pictures taken thanks from bicycle larry


----------



## Iverider (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice meeting you today Pattherat. Decent turnout for the swap (sorry, no pics). It would be nice to see more old stuff there, but I liked seeing new stuff in the same place. I ended up buying a prewar Schwinn straightbar and a few things for my mountainbike. Now, back to Escape from NewYork while I finish some of
my birthday beverages.


----------

